# Solved: Recording in NON-WAVE_FORMAT_PCM formats



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello,

I'm doing recording in C++, opening through waveInOpen(...). In the PSDK,
recording in WAVE_FORMAT_PCM has been simplified with values for 
*nSamplesPerSec*,* wBitsPerSample *and *cbSize* and
deriving values for *nAvgBytesPerSec*, *nBlockAlign* provided.

What values do we assign for the above fields in recording in the 
GSM,MS-ADPCM,A-LAW and U-LAW formats ? Or can someone provide
a link to information about these?

Regards.


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I found useful information in the sites below:

1. http://netghost.narod.ru/gff/vendspec/micriff/ms_riff.txt
2. http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-patches/2002-May/002481.html
3. http://www-mmsp.ece.mcgill.ca/Documents/AudioFormats/WAVE/WAVE.html
4. http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...ecording+WAVE_FORMAT_ALAW&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10

Bye.


----------

